
Show HN: PHP cross-env CLI helper - asika32764
https://github.com/asika32764/php-cross-env
======
meSingh
You seriously need to work on your documentation, I can't understand if this
is to pass the env variables or what? if its only sending them then how are we
supposed to accept them? and if we are using a different implementation to
read from a file then why do we even need this?

